

Apple keyboard firmware hack demonstrated - edw519
http://www.semiaccurate.com/2009/07/31/apple-keyboard-firmware-hack-demonstrated/

======
jsz0
I'm not sure why this is newsworthy other than the fact it has Apple's name in
the title. Wireless keyboard attacks of various kinds, and keyloggers, have
been around almost as long as the hardware has existed.

